# What attracts you to a song?



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Just wondering...


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Not sounding like crap. I like a lot of different music. For me a good song is a good song. Simple as that. Sometimes it's the music sometimes the lyrics, could be anything.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

its the instruments man...


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Actually, none of the above. For me it's the melody. The lyrics could be about vegetable soup, the band could be heavy metal, the instruments could be anything, and the genre could be way out of my usual league. But, if I like the melody, I figure it's a good song for me. Then I can play around with it and determine if it's do-able in an acoustic arrangement. That's half the fun :smile:


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I think its a combination of many things. If it was only one thing, then we could be like the major labels and reproduce that one thing over and over again, and cash in. Hmmm, ok for lots of people its only one thing. Melody is a strong one for most people though. Even punk songs have it. Without it, you kind of limit your audience. Of course you can always smash your guitar at the end to make up for its lacking.............


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Rumble_b said:


> Not sounding like crap. I like a lot of different music. For me a good song is a good song. Simple as that. Sometimes it's the music sometimes the lyrics, could be anything.


Exactly the same with me, usually I hate country, but at work that's whats always on the radio, and theres the occasional song I like.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

the music has to have a hook for me to actually buy the song. Otherwise, melody and lyrics may grab me.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

As long the band has catchy riffs, a talented lead player and decent vocals within the rock / metal genres I usually like it.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Groove...and a combination of things like melody, rhythm, groove, instrumentation, the "hook", spirit, vibe, etc.

For example, I love Little Wing by Hendrix or SRV, but Sting's version has no groove to my ears. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## chaoscypher (Jun 4, 2007)

Instrumental is definitely the determining factor for myself. I like to hear how the music and the melody of the lyrics can intertwine sometimes and if there's a ripping-good solo/riff, it'll catch my attention far more than just lyrics, the band, or the genre alone.

Plus, I can't choose lyrics for the instrumental songs that I listen to!

Edit: Plus, listen to some of Vai/Satriani's stuff, they can do a lot more with a guitar than many singers can do with their voices and lyrics.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2007)

Whatever grabs me by the booboo.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

A good riff, good solo, good lyrics...all delivered with emotion. Sounds corny but...it just grabs you.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...there's an indefinable urgency, immediacy or sense of the moment in many great songs, and/or great recordings (sometimes you can make a great recording with a mediocre song).

that's what pulls me in.

-dh


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Soul, then melody & rythm and finaly production. I can't listen to badly produced stuff for very long, no matter how good it is.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

vocal hooks and big choruses mainly.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

*Soul*

Hamm said it, I agree. Hard to define sometimes, but you know when it's there. It's what makes good music good regardless of genre.


----------



## Renvas (May 20, 2007)

id say what attracts me most is the beat of the song and the melody.. soo i chose instrument


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

I think the instruments, the playing, lyrics (if there are any) are all really important. I like a lot of different stuff, from folk, classic rock, metal, some classical. While I "like" a lot of music there is much less that really moves me on a deep level. These pieces tend to have a kind of complexity to them that is new to me. If I'm listening to a song for the first time I find myself (even with a good song) getting impatient and fast forwarding parts just to get the gist of it. But pieces that grab me from the beginning and keep my attention are quite rare. 

here is one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3p48EezhOU

I could have this on a loop all day.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

sometimes its the music, or the lyrics, or even just the rhythm. usually a combo of all 3.

wouldnt melody fall under music?


----------



## maybeyes (Dec 20, 2006)

*Music: riffs and melody*

Usually, I am attracted to a song by the riff or the melody. After that the defining feature as to whether it holds my attention is the lyrics. I have to admit, I have left some songs off of mixed CDs because the lyrics were shite. I may learn the song, but guaranteed if I had to do a version of a song live to which I did not like the lyrics it would become an instrumental.:food-smiley-004:

Right now for example, I am listening to Jon Butcher and I was always impressed with his phrasing and songwriting. His lyrics are good, he has some really good riffs and the phrasing on the solos is awesome. I had forgot how good this guy is. I am really enjoying this. I am really surprised he never went anywhere. Incredible the number of good performers who don't get any recognition or fall through the cracks.:rockon2:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Could be anything really, a great beat, a great singer, great guitars... Lyrically it doesn't really matter, I love the Chili Peppers, but ever listen to their lyrics? Crap for the most part! Taste is so subjective and explaining why you like a particular band can cause a lively discussion. For example, I also love the Goo Goo Dolls, now, I know that for the most part it's popschlock, but I still love it.. I'm also a HUGE Rush fan and trying to explain that to some people gives me brain cramps! You either love em or hate em. So it's kinda hard to say .....


----------



## bluecoyote (May 18, 2007)

*This is the End My only Friend The End!*

I am afraid it is the beat o' the drums is what I hear first! Second the bass and guitar lines and the then the vocals. The words of the songs are last with me. As usual the music has to move me and take me to a different place. The music has to send chills up my back to become a classic in my mind. 

Three examples are All Along the Watchtower by Jimi Hendrix, Comfortably Numb by Pink Floyd and the End by the Doors. I knew instantly that I had to have them and they are still my three favourites! Comfortably Numb will be played at my funeral!

Oh, yes a Huge Rush fan too ... did you ever listen to their lyrics? Ouch, Neil what were you smoking? Also a Greg Brown fan ... now there is a guy who can write meaningful lyrics!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

bluecoyote said:


> Oh, yes a Huge Rush fan too ... did you ever listen to their lyrics? Ouch, Neil what were you smoking? Also a Greg Brown fan ... now there is a guy who can write meaningful lyrics!


Yes and all of his books too... The man can tell a story.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

For me its groove and sound, the style of music is not so important... I do pretty much stick to heavy music but have found some great stuff in Rap mostly 50c (hate the stuff but it was my sons music) even heard a song that was good from...get this.... Pussy Cat Dolls..yes I was smoking.

Bev


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

I'd say more often than not i find it's the instrumentation/structuring of the song that first grabs my attention. But from time to time i'll hear lyrics that really jump out at me.


----------

